# Bleach or Death Note



## javad (Aug 29, 2008)

I say both are the best beacuse they both got kick-ass openings and storyline!!!


----------



## Akoji (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm... easy one. Bleach is an horrid anime/manga. 
Sorry but I hate manga with non-existing plot.
They fight the whole arc and then 3 chapter of characther developement, another fight arc-wide and the cycle continues. And yeah the fights bring nothing to the characther. And lately the plot sucks so much. Since Soul Society it's like... hmmm how can we start the new arc... ah! let's kidnap one of Ichigo's friends, and then he will go save her. Bonus Points if they have boobs.

Well so, Death Note is way supperior in being atleast imaginative and bring a new genre or atleast perfecting one to the Shonen scene. Yes Death Note is not perfect, got is flaws (post-L plotlines, seriously, I still can't believe that they killed L for putting Near in the story, it's a fucking kid version of L and less interesting.)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd have to pick Death Note.

Pity that Death Note suffers from "never thought of a logical ending" syndrome that affects all sorts of anime that has a great initial story that stumbles when it seems the original writer died before the script was finished.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 29, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I'd have to pick Death Note.
> 
> Pity that Death Note suffers from "never thought of a logical ending" syndrome that affects all sorts of anime that has a great initial story that stumbles when it seems the *original writer died before the script was finished.*


He died? Wow, I never knew. A little ironic....

Anyways, I like Death Note more, because bleach is one of those "Never ending" animes. They have different storylines every month, it seems.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 29, 2008)

Death note, though the ending is a bit sucky. But up until the last volume it is really good.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 29, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he was being literal...


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 29, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK then, I'm just being stupid (as always). Please excuse my stupidity


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

bleach because i like the hollows and they have ....BANKAI


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Death Note !!!


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop. 8D




Ok, 'tween those two, Death Note easily.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 29, 2008)

IMO, they are both very different mangas, Death Note is much more dialogue heavy and psychological than Bleach, which is obviously intended for a younger audience.  I like them both about equal, and really getting into the newer chapters of Bleach which has developed very well.


----------



## da_head (Aug 29, 2008)

first season of deathnote was fuckin awesome. for me, deathnote ended wen L died, so it rocks.

bleach on the other hand, it was so good in the beginning, but it spiraled into wat is known as "the dragonball z sequence". now that its finally back into the main story line, rumors that its gonna end soon, and i HOPE aizen beats ichigo. that would be fuckin awesome. tired of this same old shit of the good guy winning.


----------



## flamesmaster (Aug 29, 2008)

Death note is fantastic, but Bleach is okay.


----------



## apb407 (Aug 29, 2008)

ummm mabye you guys should start using spoiler tags i mean already knows what happens in the shows but some people dont and the poster above me is not only wrong but is giving off a massive spoiler for the whole first season. Also they are both very different. Death note is more of an "smart" and dialogue heavy show while Bleach is more action style. Both shows are really different and they have their own audiences some people like one because of its genre while another person hates it for its genre also...........i cant chose between the two  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: i meant da_head as the above poster


----------



## da_head (Aug 29, 2008)

well the OP should have the spoiler tags. when we're comparing animes, it should be assumed that we're talking about the whole story. fine i guess bleach is "action" but the overall story is very childish, and only exciting at very few times. on the other hand, if u guys want a combination of deathnote and bleach (action and awesome main character/story), watch code geass. it effin owns. main character is smart like kira, and there's full scale wars, and gundam like robots (called knightmares).


----------



## Akoji (Aug 29, 2008)

Hahaha yeah but almost everyone on the board who watch animes already watch Code Geass.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

> Cowboy Bebop. 8D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cowboy bebop that show was good but BANKAI aka bleach is better


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 29, 2008)

Bleach is another shitty shounen shit. Even though, I thought it had potiencial to be something good at the beginning, but it's flaws started out from the first few episodes. The main flaw of Bleach, is that it drags on far too long, and it's storyline can't actually end, because there wouldn't be a suitable end for it. It's animation is pretty laughable every once in a while too.

Death Note, on the other hand, was at least excellent. It was the 2nd anime that brought me back into the world of anime. (Because I thought all anime were like Inuyasha, Bleach, and Naruto, back then.) Characters are interesting, mainly L, and the suspense is great. Plot is well written in the first half, and the battle of wits is something that's not too often shown in a shounen show, and some may be turned off due to that. It does have its flaws in the second half, but the first half was extremely well one. The animation was decent overall.

So, Death note is superior.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Bleach is another shitty shounen shit. Even though, I thought it had potiencial to be something good at the beginning, but it's flaws started out from the first few episodes. The main flaw of Bleach, is that it drags on far too long, and it's storyline can't actually end, because there wouldn't be a suitable end for it. It's animation is pretty laughable every once in a while too.
> 
> Death Note, on the other hand, was at least excellent. It was the 2nd anime that brought me back into the world of anime. (Because I thought all anime were like Inuyasha, Bleach, and Naruto, back then.) Characters are interesting, mainly L, and the suspense is great. Plot is well written in the first half, and the battle of wits is something that's not too often shown in a shounen show, and some may be turned off due to that. It does have its flaws in the second half, but the first half was extremely well one. The animation was decent overall.
> 
> So, Death note is superior.


hmm you right never though of it tlike that


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 29, 2008)

I like both but I guess I'd prefer Bleach 'cause of the action element of it.  Though some fights drag on way too much.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 29, 2008)

Death Note fersure.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 29, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Bleach is another shitty shounen shit. Even though, I thought it had potiencial to be something good at the beginning, but it's flaws started out from the first few episodes. The main flaw of Bleach, is that it drags on far too long, and it's storyline can't actually end, because there wouldn't be a suitable end for it. It's animation is pretty laughable every once in a while too.
> 
> Death Note, on the other hand, was at least excellent. It was the 2nd anime that brought me back into the world of anime. (Because I thought all anime were like Inuyasha, Bleach, and Naruto, back then.) Characters are interesting, mainly L, and the suspense is great. Plot is well written in the first half, and the battle of wits is something that's not too often shown in a shounen show, and some may be turned off due to that. It does have its flaws in the second half, but the first half was extremely well one. The animation was decent overall.
> 
> So, Death note is superior.


Agreed with everything in your post.

Death Note FTW.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 30, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## kevenka (Aug 30, 2008)

DN FTW!


----------



## Seven (Aug 30, 2008)

Death Note for sure. It has an ending, what else do you want?


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 30, 2008)

Death note owns bleach. Even though L's voice is ruined in the dub...


----------



## saxamo (Aug 30, 2008)

First half of death note. is funking awesome. end of story


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 30, 2008)

I liked Death Note to the part where L died. thats about it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 30, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> I liked Death Note to the part where L died. thats about it.



Everyone knows that Death Note ended when L died.


----------



## javad (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, without L death note seems less death noteish


----------



## Jax (Aug 30, 2008)

Death Note by far!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

Bleach, as you can see by my avatar and sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just cuz, I like the storyline more I guess.... but then again, I've only watched the first episode of Death Note, looks good, but I'm too lazy to keep on watching, Bleach had me going right away.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 30, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want to reply to everyone in this thread who said that death note sucked after L's death.

Go read the manga. Seriously.
In the manga, the first arc (up until L's death) was a smaller arc than the second. Yet for some reason they made the first arc 25 episodes but the second arc only 15. It shouldve had at least 30 episodes so thats probably the reason why everyone is so turned off by the second part. All the greatness was rushed and squished into a few episodes.
N was a worthy successor of L and X-Kira was not as mad and obsessive as he seemed in the anime. Start from about chapter 45.

About bleach... I think it went the route of dragonball to dragonball Z. The first arc, up until aizens betrayal was pretty awesome. It had action, plot and lots of comedy in the first 10 or so episodes. Afterwards it just turned into a generic shonen anime and even though some parts were admittedly awesome (though none come to mind right now) it just plain old sucks. Everythings been done before and I wouldn't miss it if it got cancelled.

Death Note all the way.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 31, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Private|Parts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already read the manga, and I still feel that N shouldn't have been the Succesor. True, N was much more like L, but it feels that Mello did more work than Near.

And I also do feel that the manga gets in detail a bit more, but still not a very satisfactory end for me.


----------



## A4NoOb (Aug 31, 2008)

If we're talking strictly the manga: Death Note > Bleach 

If we're talking fagfans: Death Note = Bleach


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 31, 2008)

Bleach

In the first season, it's only pretty good, but then it becomes AMAZING.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 31, 2008)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Bleach
> 
> In the first season, it's only pretty good, but then after, they stay on Namek forever.
> 
> ...



Well, although that's true, at least the Death Note fags have a reason for liking it so much. Bleach is .............


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2008)

well bleach is good and i sometimes like episodes but death note was better out of the both.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 31, 2008)

out of those two, death note for sure.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, Death Note.  I kinda lost interest in Bleach after episode 20... xP  But I'm sure that there's worse anime then it.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 31, 2008)

i say its a stupid question,because they are two different stupid series


----------



## ganons (Sep 1, 2008)

Hueco Mundo ark is sick


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 17, 2008)

Death Note is much better.  Not saying Bleach is bad though.


----------



## mrSmiles (Sep 17, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> i say its a stupid question,because they are two different stupid series


agreed, two completely different animes appeal to different people personally i see no point in this thread all it is:
i like bleach followed by, i hate bleach by, more bleach hate and same thing with death note though not as much hate towards it


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 18, 2008)

I say deathnote since it's the first anime I ever seen with 2 forces trying to capture/kill each other with manipulation. I didn't like deathnote's second half when L dies since his death didn't seem to do much except refresh the detective spot with a new character, N proven by how N is similar to L. Bleach I enjoyed up to when 



Spoiler



Rukia got saved from Ichigo


 then the plot didn't seem to be as awesome anymore with the obvious good guys vs bad guys. In the first arc both sides weren't obviously separated into good vs evil.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 18, 2008)

Death note is better than Bleach, but Bleach is still pretty good for the first season or so.


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Death note is better than Bleach, but Bleach is still pretty good for the first season or so.



couldn't have put it better myself

though deathnote, only the first season is good (till 26ish) after that, its complete garbage.

EDIT: oops i already posted in this thread lol.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Bleach doesn't even compare to the awesomeness that is Death Note, I loved Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd on the PS2 though.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 18, 2008)

bleach is WAY BETTER.after the first season of death note when you know who died it got boring(wasnt the same)


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 18, 2008)

Death Note. I've never been so addicted to a show like that in my life. Stayed up to early in the morning just to watch it... on a school night.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 18, 2008)

Death Note is a good Anime Series....but comparing this to Bleach is just absurd.

The ONLY other Anime that can even contend with Bleach, to me, is Naruto Shippuden. Point, Dot, Period, Fin, End, Finish, nuff said.  This shall never be discussed again.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're like me, watch'em all


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I want to reply to everyone in this thread who said that death note sucked after L's death.
> 
> Go read the manga. Seriously.
> 
> ...



Exactly, only Naruto can rival as a shounen cliche filler show.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 18, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> filler can be great if used well (prince of tennis comes to mind).


Prince of Tennis fillers were awesome!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2008)

Death Note.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 18, 2008)

mrSmiles said:
			
		

> armagedalbeebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  And what Heran Bago said.  Although I still like Bleach, except for the fillers.  I find it funny when someone who practically hates a genre and tries to point out why something of a different genre is better.

If I did that, it would probably be something like: Azumanga Daioh > School Rumble(except the ending, which Z better fix) > mecha anime(mostly UC MSG) > more stuff > and more stuff

But wait, that doesn't seem to work at times when I want action and not comedy.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bleach < Death Note


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 18, 2008)

SWITCH! it's only in its 4th volume, but it's SOOOOO awesome.

But Death Note > Bleach

EDIT: oh, woops, you are talking about the shows. NVM, I only read XP


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Cowboy bebop> bleach + death note

better than both of them.


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought we were talking about the Manga...oh well Bleach FYA!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2008)

Death Note.  It's what anime should be, short and concise, not the 500 episode crap that Naruto does.

By the way, a poll would be nice.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 10, 2008)

WOOT Go BLEACH!


----------



## xShinobi (Nov 10, 2008)

Death Note  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm one of the few people that like it in my group of friends.
I'm pretty sure most of the others would prefer Bleach, claiming there is more "action".


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Cowboy bebop> death note > bleach
> 
> better than both of them.



Fix'D.
Bleach would just detract from Death Note.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

BANKAI!
Bleach ftw

I would love if someone made a homebrew with Kirby having Soul Reaper powers.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

I never really liked Bleach, but I did enjoy Death Note. Maybe it's because L and I both sit with our feet in the chair and have messed up hair. Hey that rhymes!


----------

